
When do you take notes on an article? - aml183
I take notes on many of the articles I read, but when do you decide an article is worth taking notes vs. not.
======
kasperset
When reading something, if one gets the aha moments, it is time to take notes.

------
forgotmypw17
Whenever I see something insightful that I want to share with someone, instead
of linking to the article, I copy and paste just the meat into my pastebin-
like website.

